# Anyone here good at tabbing drums or know how to isolate drums from a track?



## works0fheart (Mar 11, 2017)

Looking to do a cover of something and want the drums for the backing track but I know .... all about tabbing drums or how to isolate them.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Mar 12, 2017)

You can't isolate a specific instrument from a track. When you hear isolated master tracks they were taken direct from the original studio recordings.

As long as the mix is good and the drummer plays in time then it's a relatively easy process to tab drums. I open the track in a DAW first to find the bpm, time sig, changes etc. from there you can isolate every bar I needs be to figure out fills or hits that aren't on the beat. I use guitar pro for tabbing drums. If you can't hear something then EQ it so it sticks out above everything else.


----------



## works0fheart (Mar 12, 2017)

Thanks for the reply, I'll give it a go.


----------



## InCasinoOut (Mar 15, 2017)

What song are you looking to cover?


----------



## bostjan (Mar 15, 2017)

1. Search the internet for a drum tab.
2. Sometimes songs are available as MIDI files.
3. Just about any drum teacher should be able to help you out.
4. Look for youtube lessons or, at least, playthroughs, of the song.
5. Most importantly, use your ear. Listen for the bass and snare pattern first, if you have a hard time with everything else. There are apps and software and gadgets that can slow things down so it's easier to hear fast parts.


----------



## works0fheart (Mar 15, 2017)

This is the song in question. It's a lot of weird percussion, some of which I have already worked out



As you may have guessed, there's not a tab or playthrough that exists of it yet except for the guitar tab that I've posted in a few places, and even that isn't complete or accurate at the moment. I'm currently working with a program to slow the song down.

Thanks for the replies.


----------

